# Kissing Booth idea for rescues...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i was just going thru a bunch of old photos on my computer and came across these...

its pretty self explanatory, i just thought it was a cute idea and if any rescues currently have puppies - it was quite the money maker that day. there were a litter of 6 puppies that they rotated 2 at a time - $2 got me about 20 kisses from each of these little sweethearts.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cute idea!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww..... So cute!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe I'd pay for kisses like that


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Great way to socialize, too!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

We did this in Florida at the Collier County Country Jam. We had puppies (mixed breed) and charged $1 a kiss and it was a big hit. Who could reisist? ....and it was a big fund raiser.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's such a great idea!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

PUPPPYYYY KISSSSEEEESSS!!!!!!!!!!!

Great idea!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

At our first Super Pet Expo, we had "Smooch a Pooch" and asked for one dollar donations to get a sweet kiss from my first GSD, Josey.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a great idea!!!! I think I'd run out of money fast and have to pull out the Visa card for this one


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Not a bad idea and the dogs you posted are simply beautiful. Thank god I never kissed one, because the pup would be adopted in a minute, and three is enough.


----------

